# Paper or Cotton towels while prepping meat?



## indaswamp (Dec 16, 2021)

So as the title says, what does everyone use and why? 

I use paper when I am making sausage and salami for cross contamination and sanitation. When I am BBQing and smoking, I use cotton kitchen towels.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 16, 2021)

I use paper towels when processing meat. Even though I wear disposable gloves it's always wiping something off. Figure for food safety wise it's better 

Ryan


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 16, 2021)

Paper towels, here. Used to use gloves until they became scarce and pricy. Now I just wash my bare hands instead of gloved hands a half dozen times or more to prevent cross contam.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 16, 2021)

I use gloves for mixing and kneading bread dough and dry with cloth towels after washing.
I use gloves for processing cured meats and dry with cloth towels after washing.
For most other handling I use bare hands and dry with paper towels. I've found that gloved hands wash cleaner.  I just really don't like using gloves, but should get in the habit.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 16, 2021)

Paper towels and I have a bottle of 99% isopropyl alcohol in a bottle to spray down tools and surfaces for a quick wipe and dry to sanitize things as needed.

Yes bleach and water works better and may not leave any micro residue but the alcohol is so much more convenient since it wants to dry super fast and I'm not worried about trace amounts of alcohol left behind on the surface of anything I'm using after it's completely dried away.

Never had any issues or tasted any thing differently etc.  Works and makes things move fast! :)

I also use non powder latex gloves.  I've never gone full blown nitrile food gloves, etc.


----------



## DougE (Dec 16, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I use paper towels when processing meat. Even though I wear disposable gloves it's always wiping something off. Figure for food safety wise it's better
> 
> Ryan


I pretty much do the same as Ryan. I glove up for any processing work, and use paper towels to wipe off, or if my gloves get too gunked up, wash them off, dry with paper towels, and go back to it.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 16, 2021)

Paper here also, wife complains about extra laundry, I’m fine with that, so paper makes sense. When I mechanic on stuff it’s those blue Scott towels. Wipe off and throw out. So meat is just paper towels Too.


----------



## DougE (Dec 16, 2021)

I feel like it is more sanitary to wipe off with paper towels, chuck them in the trash and get a new one next time you need to wipe your hands off than it is to keep wiping off on the same cotton towel.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 16, 2021)

Paper Towels here as well and disposable gloves. Last few times I've been to Harbor Freight there were no limits on how many boxes of gloves you could buy so stocked back up.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 17, 2021)

Both here. Big messes I use paper. And cotton towels for my hands.


----------



## Cajun Smokes (Dec 17, 2021)

Paper for process and prep & cotton for cooking.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 17, 2021)

Paper towels here. I buy extra rolls when I'm planning to do a big cook. And gloves when messing with meat and etc. And my wife says you could do surgery on our counters. I use a antimicrobial spray to clean them before and after prepping meats. Been a nurse for way too long and dont want anyone getting sick from what I cook.
Jim


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2021)

I bought a 32oz. bottle of Star-San surface sanitizer when I started making salami for cleaning equipment, tubs, etc...1 oz. will make 5 gallons so it will last a while. I spray counter tops with it too.
I do glove up when mixing sausage and salami, or when curing meats as it is not recommended to allow the cure to touch your hands, it will absorb.

One tip-buy cheap poly liner gloves at walmart to wear under latex gloves when mixing sausage. Your hands will not freeze, and the meat will stay colder.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 17, 2021)

Jim I smoked chicked quarters last night and had the cutting board and knife in the sink to hand scrub. Daughter, trying to help, was going to put it in the dishwasher ....wife let out a scream not to touch his board lol.
Gloves when prepping and paper towels for clean up. I do carry hand towel to the grill for touch ups them wash on the heavy cycle.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 17, 2021)

Paper here and gloves for mixing and larger processes.



 tallbm
  Alcohol is a better sterilizer when mixed with water, it allows permeation of cell walls. 

" The presence of water is a crucial factor in destroying or inhibiting the growth of pathogenic microorganisms with isopropyl alcohol. Water acts as a catalyst and plays a key role in denaturing the proteins of vegetative cell membranes. 70% IPA solutions penetrate the cell wall more completely which permeates the entire cell, coagulates all proteins, and therefore the microorganism dies. Extra water content slows evaporation, therefore increasing surface contact time and enhancing effectiveness. Isopropyl alcohol concentrations over 91% coagulate proteins instantly. Consequently, a protective layer is created which protects other proteins from further coagulation. "

Why Is 70% Isopropyl Alcohol (IPA) a Better Disinfectant than 99% Isopropanol, and What Is IPA Used For? (gotopac.com)


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 17, 2021)

Good info moto!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 17, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Jim I smoked chicked quarters last night and had the cutting board and knife in the sink to hand scrub. Daughter, trying to help, was going to put it in the dishwasher ....wife let out a scream not to touch his board lol.
> Gloves when prepping and paper towels for clean up. I do carry hand towel to the grill for touch ups them wash on the heavy cycle.


LOL! Same here. The family has finally learned to leave Pops stuff alone. 
Jim


----------



## DougE (Dec 17, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Paper Towels here as well and disposable gloves. Last few times I've been to Harbor Freight there were no limits on how many boxes of gloves you could buy so stocked back up.


I like the Harbor Freight 7 mil nitrile gloves. When I get done prepping or mixing, I just wash my gloved hands, and put the gloves up for next time. You can get quite a few uses out of them as long as you're careful taking them off.


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 17, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> So as the title says, what does everyone use and why?
> 
> I use paper when I am making sausage and salami for cross contamination and sanitation. When I am BBQing and smoking, I use cotton kitchen towels.


Pretty much the same. The only time I wear nitriles is while mixing sausage. Kitchen towels don't blow away with the wind as easily..
I will admit that I wipe my hands on the apron a lot while grinding and stuffing, but the apron gets washed after every use.
I've always been a compulsive hand washer and I haven't killed anyone yet.....


----------



## tallbm (Dec 17, 2021)

motocrash said:


> Paper here and gloves for mixing and larger processes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info!  Adding a little water will stretch it even further :D


----------



## tallbm (Dec 17, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Pretty much the same. The only time I wear nitriles is while mixing sausage. Kitchen towels don't blow away with the wind as easily..
> I will admit that I wipe my hands on the apron a lot while grinding and stuffing, but the apron gets washed after every use.
> I've always been a compulsive hand washer and I haven't killed anyone yet.....



My hands are deadly but not because of bacteria :P


----------



## forktender (Dec 18, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I bought a 32oz. bottle of Star-San surface sanitizer when I started making salami for cleaning equipment, tubs, etc...1 oz. will make 5 gallons so it will last a while. I spray counter tops with it too.
> I do glove up when mixing sausage and salami, or when curing meats as it is not recommended to allow the cure to touch your hands, it will absorb.
> 
> One tip-buy cheap poly liner gloves at walmart to wear under latex gloves when mixing sausage. Your hands will not freeze, and the meat will stay colder.


San Star is killer stuff, I use it to clean my canning jars and always have a spray bottle next to the kitchen and garage utility sinks. It doesn't leave the slippery residue that bleach water does, and it kills damn near anything bad for food prep and sanitation. A little goes a long way. I mix it 1/2 oz for 2 gallons, I have a friend that is the Brew master for Anchor Steam Brewery in SF, and he told me that is how they mix it for basic quick clean up's when using it in spray bottles.

I need to suck it up and buy a sausage mixer, my hands are shot from wrenching on gaslines for 39 yrs.
I'll most likely buy the hand crank model, mainly because I only make 10 to 20 lb batches these days.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 18, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Paper towels, here. Used to use gloves until they became scarce and pricy.


Site Wellbefore has  Nitrile Blend Gloves for $6.64. I ordered 3 boxes of 100. They work fairly well.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 18, 2021)

forktender said:


> San Star is killer stuff, I use it to clean my canning jars and always have a spray bottle next to the kitchen and garage utility sinks. It doesn't leave the slippery residue that bleach water does, and it kills damn near anything bad for food prep and sanitation. A little goes a long way. I mix it 1/2 oz for 2 gallons, I have a friend that is the Brew master for Anchor Steam Brewery in SF, and he told me that is how they mix it for basic quick clean up's when using it in spray bottles.
> 
> I need to suck it up and buy a sausage mixer, my hands are shot from wrenching on gaslines for 39 yrs.
> I'll most likely buy the hand crank model, mainly because I only make 10 to 20 lb batches these days.



I've had a hand crank mixer and I personally couldn't stand it.  Takes 3X longer to clean then it does to use and takes up a ton of space.  Doesn't even do a whole 20 lbs either.

I bought a giant 48" mud mixer paddle and use a 12A Corded drill with a 1/2 chuck along with a small cooler. Think of it being like a giant kitchen mixer. 
Much better option for mixing 10-15 lbs at a time or more :)

Figured I would give my 2 cents since it is something to think about.  Wish I had never bought the mixer but I was able to sell it off for only a small loss :)


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 18, 2021)

tallbm said:


> ...giant 48" mud mixer paddle....


I am intrigued....got a link?


----------



## tallbm (Dec 18, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I am intrigued....got a link?



I misspoke its 46", this exact one:









						46" Hex Shaft Junior Mud Mixer
					

Cast aluminum paddle 8-1/2" x 5" deep. 7/16" steel shaft works in slow speed 1/2" drill



					www.krafttool.com
				




You get the idea.  I got one this long so I didn't have to bend over as much :)


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 18, 2021)

Yup paddle mixers are great. A clean 5 gal bucket is great for smaller batches.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 18, 2021)

I'll order one and try it out on processing day when we do big batches. Will probably still need the paddle for the corners and to fold but the mud mixer ought to save some back aches...

I have seriously contemplated buying a 100# mixer, but would rarely use it except for my annual big batches of smoke sausage and andouille, and on processing day.


----------



## forktender (Dec 19, 2021)

tallbm said:


> I've had a hand crank mixer and I personally couldn't stand it.  Takes 3X longer to clean then it does to use and takes up a ton of space.  Doesn't even do a whole 20 lbs either.
> 
> I bought a giant 48" mud mixer paddle and use a 12A Corded drill with a 1/2 chuck along with a small cooler. Think of it being like a giant kitchen mixer.
> Much better option for mixing 10-15 lbs at a time or more :)
> ...


Sweet idea, thank you.
Dan.





__





						Kraft 30" Eggbeater Grout Mortar Mixer - White Cap
					

Use this mixer to mix thinset, grout, and other concrete products. The plated steel increases the life of the product while providing strength for long use. Plated to resist corrosion and make clean-up easy. The 5-1/2" tall head creates a 5" square head designed to minimize air for smooth...



					www.whitecap.com


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 19, 2021)

Paper towels. Nitrile gloves for raw meat. For moving around cooking meat, turning rib racks, pulling pork butt, I really like the the Blue Atlas gloves: https://www.seamar.com/item/ATS660-SZ/GLOVE-PVC-BLUE/  They are thick enough and have a small cotton liner so they provide enough heat resistance. NOT for grabbing hot metal, just the meat. Last forever, just wash your hands with them on.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 19, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I'll order one and try it out on processing day when we do big batches. Will probably still need the paddle for the corners and to fold but the mud mixer ought to save some back aches...
> 
> I have seriously contemplated buying a 100# mixer, but would rarely use it except for my annual big batches of smoke sausage and andouille, and on processing day.





forktender said:


> Sweet idea, thank you.
> Dan.
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah the paddle really helps.  I switched from a bucket to a cooler as the bucket wanted to twist and I needed a better 1 man operational setup with no one to hold the bucket.

I would use a big enough cooler that you don't care about taking some whacks with the paddle.  I haven't dented or made any "holes" but having more room to move meat side to side or work it together was nicer.  Also the cooler didn't want to spin like the bucket.
Finally if I wanted the strap the cooler down by it's handles to keep it from moving I had that option as well.

To not overstress the motor I do about 10 -15 pounds max at a time.  
It may seem like some hassle but this thing mixes meat up so quickly you will spend more time prepping, putting meat and seasoning in and pulling meat out.

Clean up is stupid simple and fast too.  Water hose, paper towels, and soap.  Do it out in the yard and even a kid or teenager can do it.  The box paddle mixer is very much the opposite and you if you lose a small part from the box paddle mixer you are screwed!

I hope all this info helps :)


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 19, 2021)

I agree...  the hand crank 20 lb mixers SUCK...  Rick (

 BGKYSmoker
) gave me one a few years ago...  never tried it until this past week...  I see now why he didn't want it...  I tried 15 lbs in it...  It basically just moved the meat around the tub with the paddles...  where there is now paddles the meat didn't mix...  no matter which way you turned the handle ....

As for the original question...  I'm like others..  paper when processing along with gloves...  cloth when cooking ...


----------



## forktender (Dec 20, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Yeah the paddle really helps.  I switched from a bucket to a cooler as the bucket wanted to twist and I needed a better 1 man operational setup with no one to hold the bucket.
> 
> I would use a big enough cooler that you don't care about taking some whacks with the paddle.  I haven't dented or made any "holes" but having more room to move meat side to side or work it together was nicer.  Also the cooler didn't want to spin like the bucket.
> Finally if I wanted the strap the cooler down by it's handles to keep it from moving I had that option as well.
> ...


I did drywall and taping for a few years, I got the bucket foot hold dailed in.
A deep meat lug or cooler sounds like a better idea, though.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 20, 2021)

forktender said:


> I did drywall and taping for a few years, I got the bucket foot hold dailed in.
> A deep meat lug or cooler sounds like a better idea, though.


Hahhaha so you exactly what I'm talking about with the bucket spin :D

I went as far as to take a sacrificial bucker that I bolted to a plywood plank and then put the meat bucket inside of it and tape it to the sacrificial bucket.
This way I could stand on the wood plank and keep everything from spinning.

It worked well BUT new problem.  The weight of 10-15 lbs of meat all stacked up was stressing the drill more than I liked so I switched to using an older cooler that I didn't care about and with the meat having more horizontal spread it wasn't as hard on the drill.

In any case this mixing happens quickly and thoroughly and the ease of working with and cleaning the setup is about as simple as you can get!

These are the things I learned during my meat mixing adventures lol :)


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 20, 2021)

Now that paper towels and toilet paper are readily available again - paper towels all the way.  
I am curious what the answer would have been 18 months ago?!


----------



## forktender (Dec 20, 2021)

WaterRat said:


> Paper towels. Nitrile gloves for raw meat. For moving around cooking meat, turning rib racks, pulling pork butt, I really like the the Blue Atlas gloves: https://www.seamar.com/item/ATS660-SZ/GLOVE-PVC-BLUE/  They are thick enough and have a small cotton liner so they provide enough heat resistance. NOT for grabbing hot metal, just the meat. Last forever, just wash your hands with them on.
> View attachment 519435


Those are great gloves, I have several pairs, both the blue and the orange lined, that I use for crabbing and picking up and setting decoys/ longlines while Diver duck hunting. I keep several in my boats, truck and for roadside emergencies.  I use them for everything.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 20, 2021)

tallbm said:


> Hahhaha so you exactly what I'm talking about with the bucket spin :D
> 
> I went as far as to take a sacrificial bucker that I bolted to a plywood plank and then put the meat bucket inside of it and tape it to the sacrificial bucket.
> This way I could stand on the wood plank and keep everything from spinning.
> ...




Lol here ya go lack of power problem solved


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Lol here ya go lack of power problem solved


He's gonna need bigger screws to hold that bucket down! 

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Dec 20, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> He's gonna need bigger screws to hold that bucket down!
> 
> Ryan


Ratchet strap it to a tree in true hillbilly fashion.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2021)

DougE said:


> Ratchet strap it to a tree in true hillbilly fashion.


The drill or the bucket? Or from the size of that drill...maybe the guy that has to pull the trigger!

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Dec 20, 2021)

I'd strap the bucket to the tree, have a few beers, and see how it goes from there. Shouldn't hurt as bad if it all goes south.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 20, 2021)

DougE said:


> I'd strap the bucket to the tree, have a few beers, and see how it goes from there. Shouldn't hurt as bad if it all goes south.


Yeah....whats the wurst that can happen???? LOL!!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Yeah....whats the wurst that can happen???? LOL!!!


Here... hold my beer and watch this!   

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 20, 2021)

...there is a joke in there somewhere......


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 20, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Here... hold my beer and watch this!
> 
> Ryan


Haha beat me to it


----------



## tallbm (Dec 21, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Lol here ya go lack of power problem solved


Hahhaa yeah that would have no problem :P


----------

